# iSCSI and 2.6.19-gentoo-r2

## bajaguy

I had iSCSI working under 2.6.18-r6 but the moment I moved up, I get the following:

```
* Removing sys-block/iscsitarget-0.4.14 from moduledb.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r2/kernel/iscsi/iscsi_trgt.ko needs unknown symbol generic_file_read

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r2/kernel/iscsi/iscsi_trgt.ko needs unknown symbol generic_file_write               [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-block/iscsitarget-0.4.14 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

But obviously the module doesn't get built and the service won't start. I tried copying over an old .config without success. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

bajaguy

----------

## bajaguy

Ok, I've tried enabling iSCSI in the kernel but nothing.

bajaguy

----------

## fkryszon

same problem here

can't get iscsitarget to work on neither 2.6.19 nor 2.6.20

(tried x86 & x64)

is there any updated howto on iscsi on >=2.6.19 ?

----------

## wolfraider

Me too

----------

## alphacube

Theres a patch in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159587

eiter you patch the current iscsitarget or create an portage overlay

I advise the overlay option.

----------

## bajaguy

 *alphacube wrote:*   

> Theres a patch in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159587
> 
> eiter you patch the current iscsitarget or create an portage overlay
> 
> I advise the overlay option.

 

I'm going to try the overlay, but any word on official support for the iSCSI pkg under 2.6.19 and 2.6.20?

----------

## bajaguy

 *bajaguy wrote:*   

>  *alphacube wrote:*   Theres a patch in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159587
> 
> eiter you patch the current iscsitarget or create an portage overlay
> 
> I advise the overlay option. 
> ...

 

Well forget all that. According to this bug update, there are more errors now. Is there a different way of creating an iscsi target under 2.6.19 and above?

----------

## A Hired Goon

using iscsitarget 0.4.15, I am able to get it to work with 2.6.19-gentoo-r4.  -r5 does not work (issues when logging in with iscsiadm from my other machine running open-iscsi).

this is being manually built from a tarball.

hope this helps

AHG

EDIT: using PentiumD amd64 mode with nocona flags

----------

## bajaguy

 *A Hired Goon wrote:*   

> using iscsitarget 0.4.15, I am able to get it to work with 2.6.19-gentoo-r4.  -r5 does not work (issues when logging in with iscsiadm from my other machine running open-iscsi).
> 
> this is being manually built from a tarball.
> 
> hope this helps
> ...

 

So the good ol' ./configure, make, make install?

----------

